# 1891? Rambler Project



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2017)

Thought I had started a project thread on this already, but can't locate it.
Any hoo, I have the front saddle springs finished, and just got my rear 30" wheel back from being laced.
Bill Warwood does awesome work! I was gonna re-plate the plated Items, but then I figured, it would lose it's personality, so everything is gonna stay "As Found". Hoping to do the front 26" wheel over the New Year Weekend.
Getting the rear cog off was a real pain as I understand. Glad I had the professionals attack it, as I may have messed it up.
Here's pics of the rear hub and cog (widest I've seen), and associated hardware also 30" wheel strung by Bill Warwood. Next is the all wood front 26" wheel and hub I cleaned, greased and re-string (short enough spokes for the project). Was a 1906-7 Musselman wheel. 
bri.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 29, 2017)

YES PICS!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2017)

pics added. (boy these two hubs were frozen up, ok, screws on rear cog...rest of rear was already apart.)


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 2, 2018)

Great work so far, cool project.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 3, 2018)

Saddle is too old!
Send it to me....


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 9, 2018)

Do you have a picture of the frame. I have an older g&j wheel set trying to see what they go to.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2018)

Well, I'm nearly complete, so I'll be posting photos soon.
Mounted the wheels, all assembled (only two bolts left over)lol. Have chain left to add first. 50% of the links were already loosened up, I did the last half. (hard work). One links one side plate was cracked (not by me thank Gawd), so I welded it up. Overall finish is a bit crusty, but I think I'll leave it as is (patina).


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2018)

pics....


----------



## anders1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Iverider (Sep 24, 2018)

Can't wait to see it when you get it out of the basement! The dolls seem to think it's cool too. Can't stop lookin' at it.


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 25, 2018)

Can we say amazing.


----------



## Tyberius (Nov 2, 2018)

The wheels on my c.1900-1915 Kenwood have a similar red hue to them. I sent a picture to a friend who works for the National Trust and his colleagues believe it's a red-tinted varnish. Yours looks like a more intense red than mine but could be the lighting. Looks like yours and possibly mine had a gold (?) pinstripe too.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2018)

Tyberius said:


> The wheels on my c.1900-1915 Kenwood have a similar red hue to them. I sent a picture to a friend who works for the National Trust and his colleagues believe it's a red-tinted varnish. Yours looks like a more intense red than mine but could be the lighting. Looks like yours and possibly mine had a gold (?) pinstripe too.
> 
> View attachment 893847




I never received the original wheels, just the solid tires and hubs... wheels must have been a lost cause?


----------



## Casper (Nov 2, 2018)

very cool!! we don't see any turn of the century bikes out here on the left coast.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2018)

I loosened both pedals on their shafts (not an easy task, used Kroil and let sit). I'm currently having one of the pedals that was received damaged professionally repaired and then she'll be finished. (enough for me). Better pics will come.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2019)

new pics!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 2, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 29, 2019)

Tyberius said:


> The wheels on my c.1900-1915 Kenwood have a similar red hue to them. I sent a picture to a friend who works for the National Trust and his colleagues believe it's a red-tinted varnish. Yours looks like a more intense red than mine but could be the lighting. Looks like yours and possibly mine had a gold (?) pinstripe too.
> 
> View attachment 893847



Wheel off a 1924 Schwinn looks to be of similar color.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> new pics!
> View attachment 974456
> 
> View attachment 974457
> ...



Holy Cow!!! That thing is cool. Love the saddle. Congrats!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 30, 2019)

I have a similar saddle on my 1896 Columbia 40.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2019)

bricycle said:


> new pics!
> View attachment 974456
> 
> View attachment 974457
> ...



Do you still have the G&J?
Have you ridden it?


----------

